# Help with what size freestyle board to get?



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you want to be hitting jumps i would suggest at least a 150. im about 5'6 and 145-150lbs and i normally ride either a 152 or 154. i also dont think you need large bindings with a 9.5 but that would depend on the boots you have.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Figgity said:


> I want to focus on getting better in the park getting better at jibs and jumps I'm 5,7-5,8 I weigh about 145 my boot size is 9.5 I was thinking about getting a 145cm? also if this size is appropriate would large binding fit on this board the waist width is 254


What board you thinking of getting and what bindings? I suck in the park but there are a lot of people here who do know what they're talking about and can offer some sound advice on what gear to get if you tell them what exactly your thinking of going with.


----------

